# We have a new header!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If anyone has any comments/problems/suggestions please state them here! 




also if anyone needs their bike cut out from a photo, send it to me and I can cut them for you. Example of what I can do


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Also, if you still see the OLD header logo you should:
make sure you press the F LOCK key (usually on the end with the rest of the F keys) to makre sure F Lock is ON. the Hold down Control and hit F5. that will force a refresh and not just pull cached objects.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

NICE JOB, LOOKS AWESOME!!!! :mimbrules:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

The new header looks great, good job. :mimbrules:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hi why is it gray


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

because you are on IE6 sir.
that is a PNG image. I currently cannot export in 8bit Fireworks to support your old software.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thank you, everyone!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have now fixed this to display properly on IE6.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i do have ONE complaint......my bike isnt on it...LMFAO jk. looks good


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Looks sweet! Good job:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> i do have ONE complaint......my bike isnt on it...LMFAO jk. looks good


I'm about to start making wallpapers (i know, snipe523.. finally!! )
If will make a simple example. and If you want your bike made into one just send me the largest resolution pic you have.

Example to come in a few mins!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang i got some work to do real quick. gonna be a few minutes!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd you should not be coding for IE6!!!!!!!!! Coding for an 8 year old browser is crazy sir!!!!! lol on that note I have to do it on a regular basis too.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice new header phreebsd!!

Now I understand exacly what you meant about photoshop in the picture of the thread "brutes can fly"

How do I send a picture to you, to make it like this?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I'm about to start making wallpapers (i know, snipe523.. finally!! )
> If will make a simple example. and If you want your bike made into one just send me the largest resolution pic you have.
> 
> Example to come in a few mins!


It's about **** time :rockn: I may have to send you a few pics of my scrammy to see what you can do with them. Actually if you can grab one off the thread I have in the popo section even though they aren't all that high of a resolution, but they may be enough.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yiluss said:


> Nice new header phreebsd!!
> 
> Now I understand exacly what you meant about photoshop in the picture of the thread "brutes can fly"
> 
> How do I send a picture to you, to make it like this?


haha you can do just about anything with a picture in photoshop.
you can email them to me - [email protected]



beavel said:


> phreebsd you should not be coding for IE6!!!!!!!!! Coding for an 8 year old browser is crazy sir!!!!! lol on that note I have to do it on a regular basis too.


i didnt want to but i decided that i should. Based on the site usage report, IE6 is still used by a few scragglers. IE6 has a limitation with 24 bit png format with transparency. i removed the transparency, flattened and matched it to the forum background color.



snipe523 said:


> It's about **** time :rockn: I may have to send you a few pics of my scrammy to see what you can do with them. Actually if you can grab one off the thread I have in the popo section even though they aren't all that high of a resolution, but they may be enough.


i will give it a try. they take a bit of time depending on what I have to do. Also, im not the greatest and don't do it all the time so some things I do are learning experiences.



everyone who gave good compliments said:


> looks great!
> 
> Awsome!
> 
> very nice!!


thanks everyone


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn::rockn:That is cool , I REALLY like that:bigok::bigok:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Schweeet! Good job Steve......


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....I like it...it would better with a Snow Camo Brute with Silverbacks on it though.....lol!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The new Header looks real good Phreebsd!!!


----------

